# Where's the Lord's Table info?



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Can anybody repost that. I was wanting to check it out and see what it was about.
Thanks


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't know how to post links, but I'll try to get you there! The web site is www.settingcaptivesfree.com. When you get there, put your mouse over "Online courses" then "Food issues". Then click on "The Lord's Table Phase I". I think you can sign up from there. If this doesn't work for you, hopefully someone else will come along that can get you there!


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Mommabooh,

How is The Lords Table working for you?

Because I'm making progress on WW, and because I could never get DH to do LT with me, I'm not planning on changing yet. I just am curious how it is working in case I decide to try something new after DH is comfortable on his own with WW.

Thanks -- Jill


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

MOJILL said:


> Mommabooh,
> 
> How is The Lords Table working for you?
> 
> ...


It's still going well. Since I've been going through this in vitro stuff, though, I haven't been able to exercise the last few days and wasn't able to follow the eating plan. The doctors wanted me to eat normal meals and hang out on the couch! I've kept off the 5 1/2 pounds that I lost in the first couple of weeks, but haven't lost any more. I'm sure the medications I'm on (there have been 12 total!) have contributed a bit to the stalled weight loss. But, I'm still not tempted to overeat, which is a HUGE blessing! The desire to snack all day is pretty much gone also. It's amazing what God will do for us when we don't oppose Him!


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

mammabooh said:


> The desire to snack all day is pretty much gone also. It's amazing what God will do for us when we don't oppose Him!


The only diet I've ever tried where I actually included God in on all my plans was a long juice fast/prayer. I did really well and had very few problems with it. It lasted a little more than 2 weeks. 

But recently I forget to let Him into my day in regards to the eating. I need to do that!!! Thanks for the reminder.

Jill


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

http:/www.settingcaptivesfree.com/lords_table/


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

OK, I signed up. I tend to be a bit skeptical of things like this, even tho I am a christian. I know a lady here in TN that made millons on a plan just like this one, then turned out to be sheister (IMO). She started a church, and a kid in the church died from what looked like bad parenting advice from her church. (So if you lost a million pounds on her plan, and worship the ground she walks on, let's just agree to disagree- and congratulations by the way. No flaming needed. It is just an opinion.)

I want to see someone deal with the "spiritual" side of all of this, AND deal with the "physical" side, since it is a physical problem too.

Still, I am giving it a shot, and giving it the benefit of the doubt for the time being. I like the exercise component. I will be supplementing with some nutrution stuff too, b/c I think it DOES matter what you eat. It might end up being a good thing. I like the mentor idea - I think. Free is always good.  

Sorry if that is too much "opinion" for this board. Just expressing my reservations and my hopes for the program.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

cindyc said:


> I know a lady here in TN that made millons on a plan just like this one, then turned out to be sheister (IMO). She started a church, and a kid in the church died from what looked like bad parenting advice from her church.



Would that be the "Weigh Down" chick? If so, yep, she's a freak. I think it started out good and then she went wack-o!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

I have tried this for about a week now, but had to bow out. I do not believe that because the bible teaches that Jesus did away with food law as a part of ritual purification, that this means that it doesn't matter in the least what we eat for health reasons. It would be nice if that was true, but by that premise, I could eat a mcdonalds hamburger 3 meals a day every day for the rest of my life and as long as I did not over eat, I would not gain weight, or get sick. I simply do not believe that.

Anyway, good luck to those of you who are choosing to do this program. I am glad you are finding help in it.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

cindyc said:


> I have tried this for about a week now, but had to bow out. I do not believe that because the bible teaches that Jesus did away with food law as a part of ritual purification, that this means that it doesn't matter in the least what we eat for health reasons. It would be nice if that was true, but by that premise, I could eat a mcdonalds hamburger 3 meals a day every day for the rest of my life and as long as I did not over eat, I would not gain weight, or get sick. I simply do not believe that.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to those of you who are choosing to do this program. I am glad you are finding help in it.


I don't understand what you mean. I haven't gathered from the study that we can eat whatever we want. What I've gathered is that I should be eating to glorify God and to fuel the body that God has given me instead of satifying every craving that comes along. Where did you see that they say you can eat whatever you want to?


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

mammabooh said:


> I don't understand what you mean. I haven't gathered from the study that we can eat whatever we want. What I've gathered is that I should be eating to glorify God and to fuel the body that God has given me instead of satifying every craving that comes along. Where did you see that they say you can eat whatever you want to?


just my impression of how certain scriptures were used. As I said, I am glad that it is helping you. I don't think it is right for me. Good luck with the weight loss.


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi all - I've been kinda absent lately. Thought I'd pop back in here for some 'true confession'.

I stepped out of The Lord's Table. I was having a very, very hard time with it. I was getting cranky and impatient and it was going from bad to worse in my spirit and attitude. Some could say I was under attack but I truly think that it just didn't work for my body. I'm very happy for those it is working for.

I'm now trying Weight Watchers and like it much better. Turns out that a lot of my friends are either on it or have lost weight and kept it off because of it. I just tell them not to start doing the WW Rah-Rah around me and I'll be fine. lol

I'm very familiar with the "lady from TN". I was very involved in that program and was even a coordinator for several sessions. I've met her in person. Let's just say -  not going back there. I know too many people whose health is damaged because of that program and worse - so was their faith walk. It is due to a lot of resentment towards that program and how it turned out that it has taken me a long time to again trust any kind of a 'program'. 

BUT - it's a new day and my God is bigger than any program so I'm trying again with WW. I even kinda like counting the points that is a total surprise to me. Miss rebellion :hand: is actually being accountable - go figure! 

Have a blessed and healthy day!

Nance


----------

